# Text einstanzen...



## Sliver (26. September 2002)

Grüße,
ich weis des es viele Tuts gibt zum Einstanzen aber die meisten bestehen aus einer normalen "glatten" Fläche. Bei mir ist das Problem das die Fläche strukturiert ist und wenn ich es dabei versuche funtzt das irgendwie nicht.
Das Bild besteht auf 3 Ebenen und der Einstanzeffekt müsste über alle drei laufen.
Dazu sollten an einigen Stellen die Struktur (die aus den 3 Ebenen zusammen gesetzt ist) überlappen.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein und könnt mir helfen.

Hier das Bild wo der Text drauf soll... 

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Kaprolactam (26. September 2002)

Filter -> Stilisieren -> Prägeeffekt
Ebenenmodus auf "hartes Licht" stellen


----------



## freekazoid (26. September 2002)

jo ich hab mich mal kurz dahinter gesetzt.
10mins in etwa (bis ich ne idee hatte wie machen)

so in etwa?
*bild*
es ist zwar nich wirklich so gekommen wie ich das wollte, aber vielleicht reichts.

_edit: _
quali suckt bisschen. is nur auf 40 unten
nix für ungut


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2002)

Gute umsetzung - aber das ursprüngliche Bild von
Sliver ist einfach nur Filtergemurkse ... Mythos


----------



## Sliver (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Gute umsetzung - aber das ursprüngliche Bild von
> Sliver ist einfach nur Filtergemurkse ... Mythos *


Eigentlich nur ein Filter...
Aber es bringt den gewünschten Effekt. 
Und ausderdem ist das nur eine Zwischenstufe.


Freek:
So in der Art meinte ich das... wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## freekazoid (27. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *… das ursprüngliche Bild von
> Sliver ist einfach nur Filtergemurkse … Mythos *


solang's seinen zweck erfüllt …

@ sliver:
ja eben, ich hab mir auch nen moment lang überlegen müssen wie ich das jetzt machen soll. vorallem weil ich nicht mit den ebeneneffekten arbeiten wollte.

ich versuch mal das was ich in etwa gemacht hab rüberzubringen …
zeichen rein, im maskierungsmodus bisserl was von den rändern ausgefranzt, die hintergrundebene dupliziert(dass ich nicht die originale verhunze), auswahl des zeichens geladen, hintergrundebene in der auswahl weichgezeichnet(3px) und versetzt(um je 5% ), auf ner neuen ebene aie auswahl des zeichens mit schwarz gefüllt und auf 'weiches licht' gestellt, eine weisse und eine schwarze kontur(je auf einer neuen ebene) im innern der auswahl erstellt, die auswahl so verschoben dass ein '3d-effekt' herauskommt wenn ich den teil in der auswahl lösche, und noch ein paar kosmetische sachen.
>> 'schon' haste einen mehr oder weniger gestanztes teil bei dir auf dem emblem %)


----------

